# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Изготовление наружной рекламы

## acontinent

Не обращая внимания на то, что значительная часть рекламы на данный момент перешла в интернет-пространство, мы до сих пор используем общепринятые носители маркетинговой информации. Однако, наружная реклама за это время очень сильно изменилась, став куда более технологичной, креативной и разной.
Примером рекламы стали световые короба, которые на текущий момент довольно часто можно встретить в городах. За счёт освещения и красочной картинки данные решения притягивают к себе интерес людей, проходящих мимо. При этом размеры и форма изделий бывают разными.
Не менее эффективным форматом рекламы стали и объемные буквы, которые сегодня часто используют в качестве вывесок. Выполненные из разнообразных материалов и созданные в ярких дизайнах, подобные буквы могут отлично сочетаться с общей концепцией города или торгового центра. С примерами конструкции можно ознакомиться на интернет-сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Конечно, как и прежде актуальными считаются и билборды, используемые в различных развлекательных заведениях и не только. Фомраты таких вывесок стали намного более сложными и привлекательными зрительно. В темное время эти объекты являются одними из самых успешных вариантов наружной рекламы.
Следует понимать, что существенным является не только то, какая выбрана реклама, но и то, кто её производит. Если вас интересует наружная реклама в Таганроге одним из самых лучших вариантов будет компания "Гравитация". Мастера самого высокого уровня производят рекламу популярных форматов, применяя современные материалы и контролируя создание изделий на каждом этапе. Наличие прогрессивного оборудования даёт возможность в кратчайшие сроки решать самые сложные задачи.

----------

